# The Growth of Islam



## Theogenes (Aug 18, 2009)

Scary forecast...

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/10216245/15360951/name/demographic_problem.wmv

Oops...this has already been a thread...please disregard...or moderators delete...


----------



## LeeJUk (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah and it's also already been debunked by the B.B.C.

so please don't go around quoting it as if it's fact anymore. it really isn't.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 18, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> yeah and it's also already been debunked by the B.B.C.
> 
> so please don't go around quoting it as if it's fact anymore. it really isn't.



Do you have a link?


----------



## Tripel (Aug 18, 2009)

Poimen said:


> LeeJUk said:
> 
> 
> > yeah and it's also already been debunked by the B.B.C.
> ...



I don't know about the BBC, but you can read what Snopes has to say about it:

snopes.com: Muslim Demographics

...actually, it looks like the Snopes piece cites the BBC findings.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 18, 2009)

People are born into Islam, its more of a culture than a religion. I've seen some Muslims defend Islam to the death yet, not live as their book commands them to. Muslims have many kids, many of the christian couples that I know want only 2 at the most 3, since kids are looked upon as being tough for marraiges. So if there is any growth in Islam it should be properly noted that one is raised/born in Islam. As oppose to Christianity, where God does the work of Salvation.


----------



## christiana (Aug 18, 2009)

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of this book:
SGCB | YEARNING TO BREATHE FREE?: Thoughts on Immigration, Islam & Freedom

Their approach is infiltrate, procreate, dominate!
This book is to tell us the truth of their method and how to prepare our country and our children against such! Considering the passivity and tolerance in our country and how the growth of Islam has already progressed I would think it wise to know this info and to be prepared.


----------



## amishrockstar (Aug 18, 2009)

Couldn't watch the video, but I do have some comments. 

I try to not get caught up in the whole "Islam is taking over the world" mentality. Sure, Muslims are pushing for world domination, but God is still in control, and Muslims --no matter how determined they are --cannot thwart God's plans. 

Since I've been doing Muslim outreach over the last year or so I've come back, again-and-again, to the Apostle Paul's critique of Elijah in Romans 11. We may think that we are the only ones left or that there are no Christians in Muslim lands, but God does have people there who stand as a strong testimony to His saving grace. 

Here's a link to a wonderful DVD that has 5 testimonies from Muslims who converted to Christianity. I haven't finished the video yet, but so far I'm amazed at how God is working in Islamic countries. Check it out. 

http://www.morethandreams.org/

--Matthew


----------



## matt01 (Aug 18, 2009)

christiana said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of this book:
> SGCB | YEARNING TO BREATHE FREE?: Thoughts on Immigration, Islam & Freedom
> 
> Their approach is infiltrate, procreate, dominate!
> This book is to tell us the truth of their method and how to prepare our country and our children against such! Considering the passivity and tolerance in our country and how the growth of Islam has already progressed I would think it wise to know this info and to be prepared.



Apparently Snopes has declared it to all be a sham (or Mostly False), so no need to worry; it is a religion of peace.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

Religion of peace indeed.


----------



## christiana (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently Snopes has declared it to all be a sham (or Mostly False), so no need to worry; it is a religion of peace.[/QUOTE]

Do you jest or just remain totally uninformed?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2009)

amishrockstar said:


> Couldn't watch the video, but I do have some comments.
> 
> I try to not get caught up in the whole "Islam is taking over the world" mentality. Sure, Muslims are pushing for world domination, but God is still in control, and Muslims --no matter how determined they are --cannot thwart God's plans.
> 
> ...



Your video is worthy to be posted and discussed about in another OP due to the high reliance the website has on dreams and visions of Jesus. What do we do with that?


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 18, 2009)

Voddie Baucham has preached the message on this video far and wide...wonder if this is where he got his *facts*?

That said, while it might not be entirely true, my brother and sister-in-law are missionaries to the muslims in France...and the community *is* growing....but so is the hunger for truth.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 18, 2009)

sans nom said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of this book:
> ...



I don't know that Snopes was necessarily declaring it a "religion of peace." They simply showed the problems with some of the (frankly ridiculous) assertions. 

Having said that, there's not doubt that Islam is growing in the west. We can either cry that the sky is falling or we can make attempts to show the love of Christ to our new Muslim neighbors. That doesn't mean that our governments shouldn't take certain precautions against dangerous radicals, but I think we have to be careful of overreacting.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

Well in this case, I certainly hope the postmillenialists are right.


----------



## Cary Loughman (Sep 25, 2009)

Today, American Muslims are praying on Capitol Hill. I'll be interested to see if they reached their goal of 50,000 folks. An article I read sounded like they were not getting support from some of the larger mosques in America. 

While God is sovereign and I will certainly bear persecution when it comes, being no better than my Savior, I also pray that God continues to be merciful, longsuffering and gracious to my homeland.

ISLAM ON Capitol hill


----------



## jason d (Sep 25, 2009)

If that vid is true then I look at it like this...

More people to witness to 

And I love witnessing to Muslims because they are not like most Americans, that is they are not postmodern and they actually have convictions, and they respect you more if you are not postmodern and you too have convictions.

Here are some pics and a report of my last trip to a mosque (i took most the pics, so i am only in one, i am the guy in the blue plaid shirt): http://fishwithtrish.blogspot.com/2008/09/we-hear-from-principal-of-muslim-school.html


----------

